# New homeowner - front yard is a disaster!



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey Lawn Forum! I moved into my first house Fall last year. I don't know anything about how to do this other than from youtube videos like @GrassDaddy, Ryan Knorr, LCN, Pete from GCI, etc. So I appreciate your advice on what I could be doing to improve my situation right now.

I'm trying to get ready to plant fescue this year but the front yard is a mess from a landscaping standpoint. I made a quick video for you to show what I'm talking about. Wondering if anyone can review my situation and plan for fixing this? Right now this is what I'm thinking of doing next starting mid July:

1. Start killing with Glyphosate
2. Try to even out the high and low portions on the surface with a shovel and pickaxe
3. Rototill to loosen up the soil
4. Lawn roller to flatten what I can 
5. Get some kind of topsoil or compost delivered (not sure what type, or how much I will need?)
6. Spread out the topsoil to cover everything. Add extra where there are low spots, etc. 
6. Rototill to mix the topsoil in
7. Lawn roller again to try to flatten
8. Start planting the grass

[media]https://youtu.be/HwUSZ9hihIk[/media]

Thanks all!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Here's a good start for you, follow this link: 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10823&p=176892&hilit=YouTube#p176892


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

ThomasPI said:


> Here's a good start for you, follow this link:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10823&p=176892&hilit=YouTube#p176892


Wow that land plane attachment on the makes things look very easy! But there is a small hill in the middle of my yard, so I'm wondering how it would navigate on the hill? Maybe I just flatten above and below the hill...

EDIT also I'm concerned about the roots that I have in my topsoil. Maybe I need to be adding instead of removing the soil. Or can I add some soil and then use the plane attachment to level it out?

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=FvjfgCE47VM[/media]


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Use this and a Harley Rake. Do NOT till soil it'll cause you more work in long run. Search Harley Rake on YouTube.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

ThomasPI said:


> Use this and a Harley Rake. Do NOT till soil it'll cause you more work in long run. Search Harley Rake on YouTube.


Do you think I should be trying to rent one of these to DIY, or hire someone to come out with a Harley Rake?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I'd lean towards hiring someone.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

EL GATITO welcome to TLF =P next time in RI you should tell me lol


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> EL GATITO welcome to TLF =P next time in RI you should tell me lol


Thanks. Will be up there for a few days end of July!


----------

